# Replacement Headlamp Bulb



## Motor City (Jan 6, 2014)

I picked up this Craftsman today off Craigslist for $125. Its in pretty decent shape, considering how bad these usually rust. It needs a headlamp Bulb and the MTD part is pretty expensive (PRT# 725-1300). Does anybody know of a cheaper replacement bulb, or what the industry number of this bulb may be?


----------



## CO Snow (Dec 8, 2011)

The new part # is 925-1300 (on Sears Parts Direct). It is high priced. I had a similar situation with my Craftsman. I removed the light and took it to my local auto parts store (I found a replacement/substitute much cheaper at O'Reilly Auto Parts but other auto stores didn't have it so you may need to check around). Look on the back of the headlamp. There may be a universal part number rather than the MTD part number.


----------



## CO Snow (Dec 8, 2011)

I did a search based on the new part # and there were some photos of the headlamp. One of the photos shows the back of the lamp and there is another part # - Wagner 4414. I use a Wagner substitute for my blower. Measure the dimensions of your headlamp and then compare here:

Incandescent Sealed Beam

The above link takes you to the correct website but not the item (?) so enter Wagner 4414 and search the site. 

$6.84 is a lot better than $40-50. Good luck. By the way, don't be fooled by the square plastic mounting surrounding the lamp. The lamp itself is most likely ROUND.


----------



## Motor City (Jan 6, 2014)

CO Snow said:


> I did a search based on the new part # and there were some photos of the headlamp. One of the photos shows the back of the lamp and there is another part # - Wagner 4414. I use a Wagner substitute for my blower. Measure the dimensions of your headlamp and then compare here:
> 
> Incandescent Sealed Beam
> 
> $6.84 is a lot better than $40-50. Good luck. By the way, don't be fooled by the square plastic mounting surrounding the lamp. The lamp itself is most likely ROUND.


Thanks, I found the same number. 4414, which is a 12volt , 18 watt bulb. Its a PAR36, style bulb. Its ridiculous how much MTD and mower supply places want for this bulb. Its like a 4-5 times markup.


----------



## superedge88 (Nov 26, 2013)

Retrofit an LED light and you'll never have to change the bulb again!


----------



## Motor City (Jan 6, 2014)

superedge88 said:


> Retrofit an LED light and you'll never have to change the bulb again!


Gonna flip the machine! It needs new belts, and back on Craigslist she goes.


----------

